# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Lisa Chesney/nx2ured

## John Clare

Last week I received 4 _Dendrobates tinctorius_ tadpoles from Lisa Chesney (nx2ured) and I couldn't be happier.  Communication was way above and beyond expectations, shipping and packing were excellent and reasonably priced.  I would definitely deal with Lisa again.

----------


## Kurt

I would too, if I had the room. What did you end up getting?

----------


## Joshua Willard

Lisa has top notch frogs.  I've gotten dozens and couldn't be happier.  Froglets were large, healthy, and robust.

----------


## Kerry1968

Kurt, didn't John say in his post what he had got? Sorry for butting in.

----------


## Kurt

Yes, but kind of tincs? I am guessing citronellas, but I could be wrong.

----------


## John Clare

Yes citronellas.  First one is about to pop its front legs.  The rest are staggered in ages - the 4th one is dated September 31st, the 1st one is August 15th.

----------


## Kurt

Cool. Good luck with them.

----------

